# YOUR GOVERNMENT IS BOUGHT



## Sonny Clark (Dec 18, 2014)

This is for all the American citizens afflicted with "Blind Patriotism", and there are millions of you. The following article is just another illustration of just how much representation you have in government.
Payday lenders throw millions at powerful politicians to get their way - Dec. 18 2014
Payday lenders throw millions at powerful politicians to get their way

What you have is a government seated in Washington that is bought and paid for. Once elected to office, they exert their will, and not the will of the people. Money buys votes on the floors of Congress. The U.S. Government is corrupt, on the take, and engages in self-service and greed. If you've ever voted to elect or to re-elect a professional politician to serve in government, then you've aided and abetted the crooks that run this country. Remember, honesty and politics mix like water and oil.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 18, 2014)

great thread.

yeah the sheople here in the states are so brainwashed they continue to believe that their vote counts,that there is any difference between romney and obama other than one is black and not a us citizen and the other is white and is one,thats about the only two differences in the two though.

they both work for wall street and serve them,not us. the sheople dont get that nor that its actually a ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two parties so they think they have a choice in who gets elected when they vote for a demopublican or reprocrat who are like pro wrestlers,inside the ring they pretend to hate each other but outside they are good friends and have a beer together.same thing.

they dont get it that its all a script thats been planned out for years on who they want to put in office,that voting machines are rigged so whoever they want in gets the vote in congress or whatever.so many sheep still actually believe their vote matters and they put these people in office.they'll never wake up.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Dec 18, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> great thread.
> 
> yeah the sheople here in the states are so brainwashed they continue to believe that their vote counts,that there is any difference between romney and obama other than one is black and not a us citizen and the other is white and is one,thats about the only two differences in the two though.
> 
> ...


You are 110% correct. I really don't believe that voters will ever wake up and smell the coffee. Voters will swallow anything spewed from the mouths of professional politicians. I always laugh when I hear people argue over whether Republicans are to blame, or Democrats are to blame. They don't stop to think that politics is politics, politicians are always politicians, and all of them play "politics as usual". It's all a game in Washington. Yet, we have voters that actually believe that one party is better than the other, and that there is a difference between the two. It's unreal and unbelievable that so many people can be so damn stupid, so many times, and for so long. It seems like a light would go off sooner or later and that they would wake up and see the light.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 18, 2014)

Sonny Clark said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > great thread.
> ...



yeah no doubt.everytime november 22nd always comes around it always saddens me because that was a day that altered not only the future of our country forever for the worst but also for the future of the world because our right to freely elect our own people and put them in office was taken away from us that day.

thats what happens when you have a president who serves the people instead of the bankers.He was our last real president we had who did so.it forever altered the course of the world because we were on the verge of returning to a government of the people where the people had control over the government instead of these big corporations that do now.

He had returned us to having our money backed by silver.money backed by soemthing.the money issued said united states notes on them.federal reserve notes we have now are backed by nothing,they are worth no more than monopoly money.so his assassination still affects us today.

His executive order he signed was going to eliminate the federal reserve.once he got assassinated.LBJ immediately stopped the printing of the US notes though and got us back to the printing of federal reserve notes that we have now.the traiter.No president since then has enated his executive order that was going to ban the fed  cause they know they will suffer the same fate if they try..

prepare to have some government disinformation plants that will come on here and post propaganda internet links saying everything i said is b.s,thats what their handlers pay them to do.

But they cant change the facts that united states notes were printed up and immediately after his assination with a couple days or so,LBJ stopped the printing of them and they went back to the printing of federal reserve notes.

ever see the video THE OBAMA DECEPTION by chance? I have that in my link on must see video if you havent seen it.it talks all about all that what I just mentioned.

its a couple hours long but it IS a must see video.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Dec 18, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


Thank you very much. I really appreciate your comment and the information within. Yes, I agree, we've been going downhill for 60 plus years now. I saw all of this coming many years ago. The sad part is that we haven't seen and experienced the worst yet. I honestly believe that we'll have to hit rock bottom before the general public wakes up. Thanks again for your response, much appreciated.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 18, 2014)

Sonny Clark said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...





Sonny Clark said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


you saw all this coming many years ago huh? so have you seen that video by chance? sadly you are correct that we will have to hit rock bottom before they wake up and and yes you are so correct,that we have not seen and experienced the worst yet. every single president that gets in office will be more evil and corrupt than the previous one form here on out as long as we have this corrupt two party system.they always are.

the first one that got in that was far worse than the previous one,was 1981 and ever since then each one that has got in has been worse and more evil than the previous one.

Not because they are natually more evil than the other.Its just the establishment ups their agenda for the next incoming president who serves them.

Like by nature,Clinton isnt as evil as Bush sr is but his actions as president topped Bushs and that again is because he was following the orders of what his masters were telling him to do is why.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 18, 2014)

Sonny Clark said:


> This is for all the American citizens afflicted with "Blind Patriotism", and there are millions of you. The following article is just another illustration of just how much representation you have in government.
> Payday lenders throw millions at powerful politicians to get their way - Dec. 18 2014
> Payday lenders throw millions at powerful politicians to get their way
> 
> What you have is a government seated in Washington that is bought and paid for. Once elected to office, they exert their will, and not the will of the people. Money buys votes on the floors of Congress. The U.S. Government is corrupt, on the take, and engages in self-service and greed. If you've ever voted to elect or to re-elect a professional politician to serve in government, then you've aided and abetted the crooks that run this country. Remember, honesty and politics mix like water and oil.



Uh, our "president" was put in power by the Chicago Mob....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 18, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > This is for all the American citizens afflicted with "Blind Patriotism", and there are millions of you. The following article is just another illustration of just how much representation you have in government.
> ...



Edit - oh this is about keeping Obama out of prison for his interstate extortion racket.

It won't work.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 18, 2014)

Operation Choke Point is a gangland extortion racket. It is a class A felony that Eric Holder and Barack Obama are engaged in. Obama and Holder belong in prison. This is open corruption that you celebrate because you hold party above all.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Dec 18, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


Yes, honestly, I have seen this sad situation coming for many years now. I have been writing about it on a regular basis since 2005. I first noticed what was taking place when I was in my early 30's, back in 1979 and 1980. It finally dawned on me that we had absolutely no representation in government, and that the wealthy, the powerful, and the influential controlled government. From that point on, I educated myself on what exactly was at the root of all of our socioeconomic problems. I soon discovered that our government is actual a puppet, dancing to the tunes played by the wealthy and powerful of the world. We have become a part of an international economic machine designed to make world economies co-dependent. There's a lot more to the story, but lets just say that all of this didn't happen by accident or chance. And, you are correct. Each administration has dug the hole deeper. We've had brief moments of false feelings of Dr. Feelgood, but sooner or later, the wheels fell off and we had to climb back up the mountain. It would take a huge about face to have any hope of repairing the damage at this stage of the game. My guess is that we'll eventually hit the proverbial rock bottom, then rebuild with a much different process, one geared to ensuring that we never again allow so much control to fall into the wrong hands. I'm 67 so I may not be around to see the start of the rebuilding stage, but I have no doubt that my grandkids will see it. We can't continue down this present road too much longer. Socially and economically, something has to give soon. We've been way too passive and have allowed the decline process to happen little by little, piece by piece. Thus the reason no one made a big deal out of it due to the length of time that it took to reach its present stage. Small changes over an extended period kind of time, collectively, became huge pieces and way too big to handle. This is the tragedy of trusting the wrong people with too much power. And, now, we must all pay the price of our mistrust. Thanks for your response, it's much appreciated.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 18, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> great thread.
> 
> yeah the sheople here in the states are so brainwashed they continue to believe that their vote counts,that there is any difference between romney and obama other than one is black and not a us citizen and the other is white and is one,thats about the only two differences in the two though.
> 
> ...


The key is to get most of the voters to stay home, thinking their vote does not count.

That way the sheeple piss away the freedoms we have enjoyed at such a cost.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Dec 18, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


I don't understand what you mean. I wasn't talking about Mr. Obama.


----------



## OnePercenter (Dec 18, 2014)

Sonny Clark said:


> This is for all the American citizens afflicted with "Blind Patriotism", and there are millions of you. The following article is just another illustration of just how much representation you have in government.
> Payday lenders throw millions at powerful politicians to get their way - Dec. 18 2014
> Payday lenders throw millions at powerful politicians to get their way
> 
> What you have is a government seated in Washington that is bought and paid for. Once elected to office, they exert their will, and not the will of the people. Money buys votes on the floors of Congress. The U.S. Government is corrupt, on the take, and engages in self-service and greed. If you've ever voted to elect or to re-elect a professional politician to serve in government, then you've aided and abetted the crooks that run this country. Remember, honesty and politics mix like water and oil.



Which is why it's very important to put 'people' in front of big business,

-Base Federal tax or corporations at 30% of revenue.

-Raise minimum wage to $23.50/hr. Based on where minimum wage should be using 1970-2013 rise in food, shelter, and transportation.

-Eliminate all business subsidies (deductions/write-off’s/write-downs) except for employee expenses which are deducted dollar-for-dollar on all city, state, and Federal taxes and fees with the Feds refunding city, State, and fees.

-Companies with 400 employees or less, employee expenses above the deduction are subsidized at 100% with funds usually give back to the States.

-Adjust Social Security and private/public retirement and pension payments using 1970-2013 price structure.

-Remove the FICA limit.

-Back down ALL costs, prices, fees, to January 1, 2009 levels and hold them for 10 years which will eliminate inflation.

-Recall ALL off-shore investments tax free, and disallow any further off-shore investments.

-Make inversion illegal.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 18, 2014)

Sonny Clark said:


> [
> I don't understand what you mean. I wasn't talking about Mr. Obama.



You may not grasp that you are talking about Obama, but you are. This is a preemptive strike by Obama's propaganda team to spin the extortion racket Obama is engaged in.

With the Republicans in control of Congress, many are demanding that Obama face justice for his felonies. Obama has openly engage in class A federal felonies, to wit interstate extortion. CNN is demonizing one of his victims as a defense for the criminal behavior of the gangster in chief.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Dec 18, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > great thread.
> ...


The key is to get people to write-in a candidate instead of voting for the ones that the wealthy, the powerful, and the influential have placed on the ballots. Never NOT vote. Always vote, but don't play into their hands. Always exercise your right to vote, it's your responsibility to vote. But, be wise enough to not vote for the ones that the wealthy, the powerful, and the influential have placed on the ballots. Don't aid and abet the crooks that are hell-bent on further destroying this once great nation. Your vote will send a very strong signal that the American people aren't idiots that swallow hook, line, and sinker, every single word spewed from the mouths of professional politicians. Besides, once elected to office, they exert their will and not the will of the people. Our present socioeconomic situation bears witness to that statement. remember, "Blind Patriotism" is a terrible affliction, and many are afflicted. Don't be counted among them. Stand up for your rights, your freedom, and for your country.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Dec 18, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > This is for all the American citizens afflicted with "Blind Patriotism", and there are millions of you. The following article is just another illustration of just how much representation you have in government.
> ...


Wouldn't it be a lot easier to just put pro-America representatives in Washington? In my opinion, getting rid of the Washington Brotherhood would solve all of our problems. Every single one of our problems can be traced back to our anti-America government. It has occurred for over 60 plus years now. It's time to put pro-America people in government and allow them to make the necessary changes.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Dec 18, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


I disagree. I was NOT talking about Mr. Obama. I was talking about the entire "Washington Brotherhood". Everyone in Washington politics is a self-serving crook, no exceptions. Mr. Obama just happens to be the head puppet. They all dance to the same tune.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Dec 18, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


I would very much like to see Mr. Obama in prison, along with the entire Washington Brotherhood.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 18, 2014)

Such smart people post here! If only the rest of us could learn to know when someone is lying to us!


----------



## Sonny Clark (Dec 18, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Such smart people post here! If only the rest of us could learn to know when someone is lying to us!


After awhile, it gets easy to know the lies and twisted truths. All one has to do is pay attention and keep their eyes open.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 18, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > great thread.
> ...


where do you come up with that? it doent matter if the majority of the country go out and vote for an independent,they have voting machines rigged so the actual vote you put in goes into for the person they have selected for us dude,wakey wakey. read the book VOTE SCAM,its all documented.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 18, 2014)

Sonny Clark said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Such smart people post here! If only the rest of us could learn to know when someone is lying to us!
> ...



Oh....please.....teach me how! I need to learn how to think critically and question authority. I think you might be the person to teach me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 18, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


glad to see you are sincere and willing to learn.very few are on the net.

my advise for starters such as yourself,watch this video here.Its not all about the corruption of Obama despite what the title says. it explains in great detail how BOTH parties are corrupt and there is no difference in the two. and you will understand after seeing it that  there is a very powerful group of bankers that run the world and how they have trashed the constituion and why we serve the goverment instead of them serving us like they are suppose to according to the constituion.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 18, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Oh wow! That's a real eye opener! Thanks!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 19, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



you posted this an hour after I made my last post,the video is two hours long so at the time you made this post,you hadn't watched the entire thing yet.I assume you eventually watched the whole two hour presentation? please finish watching all of it if you havent yet.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 19, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



I'm a speed watcher. I can view a film in 2x speed and catch all of the content. Thanks so much for your tutelage.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 19, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Hmm sure wish i knew you cause thats a neat trick.wish i knew it.if you have any others out there willing to learn share that video with them as well. the thing i like about it and why i have it in my link as must see video is I liked the part where it talked about how JFK was our last real president we had and thats because he wasnt a puppet for the establishment and was trying to return us to the constitutution where the people had control over the government instead of all these corporations that do now.

he paid the price for it by doing so.thats why he was killed and thats why every president since him has all stayed alive is because they have been their willing puppet serving the bankers instead of us like he was trying to so his assination greatly altered the course of not just the country but for the world today and still today affects our daily lives as well as others around the ciountry because our government is always trying to start wars with other countries and he was trying to put a stop to that.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 19, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Oh wow! That's a real eye opener! Thanks!



From your perspective as a mindless hack, do you think hatchet jobs by CNN and other party media, attacking the victims will be enough to distract from the fact that Obama is a felon? Do you think attacking the victim will distract from the fact that the Mobster Obama engaged in extortion of legal businesses to disrupt the operations of other legal businesses in violation of 18 U.S. Code § 875?

The Republicans are going after your god, and he is guilty - there is no question of his guilt. Do you think the demagogues of the NY Times and other party propaganda outlets can stir up enough hatred against Obama's victims to keep the scumbag from impeachment?


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 19, 2014)

B


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 19, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wow! That's a real eye opener! Thanks!
> ...



My oh my! You seem upset.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 19, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



for a minute i thought you were talking to me.this guy is a disinformation agent troll.best to put him on ignore.I only knew you were talking to him instead of me cause of quoting your post.

see here is saying your god when there has been nobody on here praising Obama.see how he makes things up all the time? 


He ignores facts that Bush started our current war we have on other countries ignoring his corrupt administration blaming everything on Obama. he is just a tool for the government.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 19, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


And how!


----------



## Desperado (Dec 19, 2014)

Tell us something we did not know!  We have the best government money can buy and I mean that literally!
From lobbyist like APAC to Corporations, money talks and Congress listens.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 19, 2014)

Desperado said:


> Tell us something we did not know!  We have the best government money can buy and I mean that literally!
> From lobbyist like APAC to Corporations, money talks and Congress listens.


yahoo,what a great government and free country we have.


----------



## Desperado (Dec 19, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Tell us something we did not know!  We have the best government money can buy and I mean that literally!
> ...


Unfortunately this is where we are at and I'm not sure what can be done about the situation at this point.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 19, 2014)

Desperado said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


well the american sheople need to get off thier asses and fight to take their country back but they are more concerned about how their favorite football team is doing now instead of that. it still amazes me how they are so brainwashed so many of them still cant figure out that romney is no diffferent than obama other than the skin color and he is actually a us citizen.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 19, 2014)

Yeah!!!


----------



## SteadyMercury (Dec 19, 2014)

Sonny Clark said:


> What you have is a government seated in Washington that is bought and paid for. Once elected to office, they exert their will, and not the will of the people. Money buys votes on the floors of Congress. The U.S. Government is corrupt, on the take, and engages in self-service and greed. If you've ever voted to elect or to re-elect a professional politician to serve in government, then you've aided and abetted the crooks that run this country. Remember, honesty and politics mix like water and oil.


This is good info and we need to spread the word.

I've linked to it on facebook, and of course have written my congressman about it... I donated a nice chunk of change during the election so he'd better listen to what I have to say about money influencing legislation.

Let's hope this goes viral.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Dec 19, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> well the american sheople need to get off thier asses and fight to take their country back


Agreed, but where do we start? Most of the sheeple are brainwashed so they have the numbers.

You sound like you're more experienced in the movement, I could use some advice... what did you do when you started fighting to take the country back? I'm fed up and ready to fight, will follow your lead.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 19, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > What you have is a government seated in Washington that is bought and paid for. Once elected to office, they exert their will, and not the will of the people. Money buys votes on the floors of Congress. The U.S. Government is corrupt, on the take, and engages in self-service and greed. If you've ever voted to elect or to re-elect a professional politician to serve in government, then you've aided and abetted the crooks that run this country. Remember, honesty and politics mix like water and oil.
> ...



Oh wow!

Why has no one else shown this around? This is serious. We need to get people off their asses and out there making everyone aware that this is happening to them. It has to stop. How are we going to make it stop? Any ideas?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 19, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > well the american sheople need to get off thier asses and fight to take their country back
> ...


correct me if i am wrong but arent your user name looks like someone that has been in the conspiracy section before and has blatantly ignored facts that myself and others have posted that my user name is the truth or do i have you mixed up with someone else with a user name similiar to yours?


----------



## SteadyMercury (Dec 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> How are we going to make it stop? Any ideas?


I was thinking about it and I know where the grocery store puts their milk crates in the back.

Maybe if I sneak out there tonight and knock a few over it'll send a message. Imagine the look on their faces when they realize that we aren't going to lay down and take it any more. They have both green and blue ones, I'll probably knock down both styles.

I'm a bit scared they have video cameras back there so maybe I'll wear a ski mask and drink a little beer first, but I'm fed up... they want civil disobedience they've got it.

Unless I get some better ideas from 911 that is where I'll start.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 19, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > How are we going to make it stop? Any ideas?
> ...



That's kids stuff! If you want to get their attention you need to get on TV doing stuff that they show on the news. How about a bunch of us get in my pickup and we get flags and bullhorns and fireworks and drive down main street telling everyone to watch the video. And we call the lamestream media and tell them that there will be something happening on main street at that time so they better bring a camera crew. Then when the cops show up we can get arrested or something and we will get interviewed and stuff. That's when we tell everyone in the world to watch the video about how corrupt the government really is. That'll show em.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Dec 19, 2014)

Ooh I like that idea better, but only if I can wear one of those masks that I see all the cool protesters wear. 

I saw a protest downtown where they were against offshoring of jobs to sweat shops in third world countries, at least half of them had that type of mask on. A few posters here even have it as their avatar, but that is a bit too edgy for me I don't want to get banned.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 19, 2014)

I got me one of these!






They have some other cool ones too!

Rebel Flag Neoprene Face Mask


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 19, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...





You think that was an eye opener, wait till you see "Invisible Empire A New World Order Defined," posted by that same youtuber!!!  Don't forget to roll up a big fattie before viewing!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 19, 2014)

Sonny Clark said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...







I'm gonna write in Saul Alinsky.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 19, 2014)

Sonny Clark said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > great thread.
> ...





They need to wake the hell up!!!  Our two parties have morphed into one!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 19, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


uh yes they DO need to wake up.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm begining to suspect that there is a conspiracy being unfolded here!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 20, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 20, 2014)

It's the Illuminati and zhe Joooooz!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 20, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > What you have is a government seated in Washington that is bought and paid for. Once elected to office, they exert their will, and not the will of the people. Money buys votes on the floors of Congress. The U.S. Government is corrupt, on the take, and engages in self-service and greed. If you've ever voted to elect or to re-elect a professional politician to serve in government, then you've aided and abetted the crooks that run this country. Remember, honesty and politics mix like water and oil.
> ...





Yes, we absolutely need to do this!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 20, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



I believe the title was "2016. Oh, forget that: 2020: the black helicopters, the New Soylent Green World Order"


Important!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 20, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...




Yes, they all want the same thing!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 20, 2014)

This thread has been extremely enlightening. We need more of these, very regularly.


----------



## jasonnfree (Dec 20, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Federal Reserve notes are backed by the full faith and credit of the USA.   No nation uses the gold standard anymore.  You do know that JFK was into disarmament in accordance with the UN don't you? My link below, he starts talking about 
disarmament about 2:50.

JFK Address at U.N. General Assembly 25 September 1961 - John F. Kennedy Presidential Library Museum


----------



## whitehall (Dec 20, 2014)

We are all freaking lobbyists. The first Amendment in the Bill of Rights makes the profound statement that "Congress shall make no law abridging the right of the people to petition the government for a redress of grievances". What does the "redress of grievances entail? It means that citizens can pool their money  to send a representative to try to convince a politician that a certain issue is important. The NRA and the Sierra club and the NAACP engage in 1st Amendment freedom.Would low information, pop-culture educated lefties have it any other way? The dirty little secret is that the same idiots who whine about money and government are the people who ridicule the Tea Party for trying to make republicans more responsive to the will of the people.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 22, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> My oh my! You seem upset.



Upset at the prospect of Obama going to prison?

Hardly.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 22, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> And how!



You and 9/11 make a perfect team. You share a common level of rationality.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 22, 2014)

Desperado said:


> Unfortunately this is where we are at and I'm not sure what can be done about the situation at this point.



Put away the partisanship and hold criminals accountable for their acts. Obama engaged in an extortion racket - impeach him and put him on trial in criminal court. I don't care if Obama says that he was engaged in federal crimes for "a good cause" of shutting down payday loans and ammunition manufacturers. it is still extortion, it is still organized crime.

But that will never happen, morons like LoneLaugher hold party above all. Because Obama is a democrat, they defend him to the death. People like LL simply don't care that it's a crime - party above all. Republicans aren't as bad, but they are close. 

As long as we have LoneLaugher, 9/11, and other drooling slobs who piss on the concepts of equal under the law, who defend and support any act, regardless of how heinous, simply because they gain their identity from their party, then we cannot have honest government.

Personally, I don't think people like LL even want honest government, as long as we are ruled by their party, they don't give a shit how corrupt the government is.


----------



## JoeMoma (Dec 22, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > My oh my! You seem upset.
> ...


Obama is never going to prison.  He is planning on pardoning himself before he leaves office. That is if he doesn't declare martial law an stay in office come 2016.


----------



## ImGoing2Heaven (Jan 2, 2015)

Just blame George W Bush, the cocain snorting c average student who only graduated cause daddy paid for his degree


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 2, 2015)

ImGoing2Heaven said:


> Just blame George W Bush, the cocain snorting c average student who only graduated cause daddy paid for his degree


Two of them...


----------



## DonaldFG (Jan 6, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> This is for all the American citizens afflicted with "Blind Patriotism", and there are millions of you.
> ...
> 
> What you have is a government seated in Washington that is bought and paid for. ... Remember, honesty and politics mix like water and oil.



Hello, Sonny!  Thanks for inviting me over here.  It looks like a good site for discussions.

Unfortunately, your are right about our government.  Not only is it bought and payed for, the candidates are screened well in advance before the media is allowed to even mention them.  And the "front-runners" are identified before the public even hears about them.  When will we all wise up?


----------



## DonaldFG (Jan 6, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Operation Choke Point is a gangland extortion racket. It is a class A felony that Eric Holder and Barack Obama are engaged in. Obama and Holder belong in prison. This is open corruption that you celebrate because you hold party above all.



First things first.  No Administration deserves prison more than Bush and Chaney for the seriousness of their crimes.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 14, 2015)

For 2016, send all of them packing.


----------



## Tuckwolf (Jan 30, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


Troll


----------



## Tuckwolf (Jan 30, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


I have to say I like picture of Ted Cruz in clown make-up it's appropriate to say the least, although I'm quite sure what point you're trying to make on this particular thread.


----------



## Tuckwolf (Jan 30, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> This is for all the American citizens afflicted with "Blind Patriotism", and there are millions of you. The following article is just another illustration of just how much representation you have in government.
> Payday lenders throw millions at powerful politicians to get their way - Dec. 18 2014
> Payday lenders throw millions at powerful politicians to get their way
> 
> What you have is a government seated in Washington that is bought and paid for. Once elected to office, they exert their will, and not the will of the people. Money buys votes on the floors of Congress. The U.S. Government is corrupt, on the take, and engages in self-service and greed. If you've ever voted to elect or to re-elect a professional politician to serve in government, then you've aided and abetted the crooks that run this country. Remember, honesty and politics mix like water and oil.


Excellent thread. Keep up the good work.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 30, 2015)

JoeMoma said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


of course Obama isn't going to prison.havent you heard the news that there is one different law for politicians than there is for us,that they commit crimes everyday we go to jail for?

remember dick nixons I'M NOT A CROOK speech and Clintons I NEVER HAD SEX WITH ANOTHER WOMAN? they lie under oath and the courts act like it never happened. and that just scratches the surface.

presidents get away with anything including murder.ever hear of vince foster? that murder investigation was as big a joke as the warren commission investigation.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 30, 2015)

Daryl Hunt said:


> For 2016, send all of them packing.


wish we could,wish we actually had elections were the elite don't put the people in office they want in there so we could get Gary Johnson in.someone who actually believes in the constitution.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 30, 2015)

DonaldFG said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Operation Choke Point is a gangland extortion racket. It is a class A felony that Eric Holder and Barack Obama are engaged in. Obama and Holder belong in prison. This is open corruption that you celebrate because you hold party above all.
> ...



exactly.they should be in prison and so should the Obama administration and every administration after who participates in the 9/11 coverup.


----------

